

New Snowden docs show more detail on how NSA broke into Google/Yahoo - nqureshi
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/11/04/how-we-know-the-nsa-had-access-to-internal-google-and-yahoo-cloud-data/

======
frank_boyd
> “This is not traffic you would encounter outside of Google's internal
> network,” said one of the experts. The slide shows data in a format that is
> “only used on and between Google machines.

So, the NSA had physical access to data on-the-fly (obviously, that would not
be how you get data that was authorized by a court order). 2 possibilities:

a) They went ahead and broke in physically, or

b) Google installed a tap for them.

~~~
grey-area
The spies physically tapped the cables, that doesn't require cooperation from
google as fibre is going between their premises, just cooperation from the
telcos, which we know they have. No need for break ins or google cooperation.

------
streetnigga
I remember this[1] from Google's Blog during the first Snowden drops: "Indeed,
the U.S. government does not have direct access or a “back door” to the
information stored in our data centers."

[1]
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/what.html](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/what.html)

